# How to sleep better?



## Brian090 (Jan 21, 2010)

I've been trying for months to fix my sleeping patterns, and so far the only way I can do that is by staying awake for 24 hours, and even that isn't permanent (It works for about a week, until I stay up later each night and end up back where I started) 

Getting a good nights sleep is a big thing for me, because walking early in the morning is the only way I can leave my house by myself and feel comfortable doing so. Right now I sleep from around 1am-10am, and I want to be sleeping from 10pm to 5-6am. I've tried sleeping earlier, and using an alarm clock, which wakes me up but doesn't keep me up...  

Just looking for some tips to help with this, as I feel if I stick to a healthy sleeping pattern, not only will it improve my mood, but I'll be getting out more and making progress with my SA. 

~Brian


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Brian090 said:


> Right now I sleep from around 1am-10am, and I want to be sleeping from 10pm to 5-6am.


Have you tried getting up at 5 or 6am regardless of what time you get to sleep? If you keep doing that I imagine your body will gradually learn to be tired earlier and earlier. It sounds like you don't have trouble actually sleeping so it should be relatively easy for you to reset your sleeping pattern.

I know how horrific it is having to get up at 6 but once you've dragged yourself out of bed and woken up a bit it's alright. It feels great at the end of the day being so shattered that you can't wait to get to bed!

Things that help me get a good night's sleep:
- Getting up early
- Avoiding caffeine after 6pm
- Reading in bed
- I've got a microwaveable stuffed toy that smells of lavender, so when I heat it up it warms my bed and gives off a lavender scent (which supposedly helps you sleep). I realise it may be slightly less acceptable for a guy to do this :b
- Clean, fresh sheets
- Earplugs
- A completely dark bedroom
- A comfy bed!

Good luck.


----------



## Brian090 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks tutliputli, very helpful. I'll give most of those suggestions a try, though the toy.. I think i'll pass on that one 

and @llio: Yeah, I workout for about 30-45 mins a day.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Step up your exercise and general moving around --less sedentary time, less caffeine, no distractions.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Discipline.....do what you don't wanna do. The only way. Also, Melatonin helps me some and it's natural and cheap at Wal-mart. Or you could get MS which is making me exhausted at 9 pm when I usually go to bed at 4 am, but that wouldn't be very great either....sometimes it keeps me up even though I'm exhausted and I don't think you want the other side effects :lol Sorry, retarded humor there. My thoughts are all over the place :sigh But yeah, Melatonin and discipline


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I have the same problem, except I sleep from about 4am to 3pm if left unchecked. I usually wake at about 9 to 10 am everyday though, only because everyone in the house tries to wake me up for hours so I can go to work. I have not been on time at work in a couple of months now, its amazing I still have a job. I try to stay up for two days before I go to sleep sometimes, but that just makes me sleep extra long when I do finally go to sleep.

I just got a dilemma. I like staying up until sunrise, but I like to wake up at sunrise too. I wish I did not have to sleep, its such a huge waste of time. I still can't believe humans have to waste 1/3rd of our lives asleep. Its so depressing.


----------



## oanadoledo (Dec 9, 2009)

Does your head heart? It may be that anxiety has as manifestation anxiety headaches, and that is why you can not sleep. Check you symptoms very carefully, and I recommend also talking with a pharmacist.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Everyone else has given great suggestions. The most important things for me are more exercise and less caffeine.

For the past week, I've been stretching for about fifteen minutes, right before I go to bed. It helps a ton. Hold each stretch for at least 30 seconds, and keep stretching until you feel relaxed enough to sleep.


----------



## Brian090 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the helpful suggestions, I appreciate it.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Exercise until you can barely walk. When I do that or get near to that point, it becomes difficult to stay up late. Do a difficult weight lifting routine followed immediately by a long moderate run or a fast and short one. That should do the trick.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Melatonin is great. I ran out, but I should go out and get more cause I haven't been sleeping as well without it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would slowly adjust your sleep over time. For a week, go to bed 30 minutes earlier and wake up 30 minutes earlier. Keep moving it back until the timeframe is where you want it.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> This stuff knocks me out. Im typically a 4-5 hour a night light sleeper. I take some of this stuff and I sleep like the dead for 10 hours.


i gotta get me some of these drugs. And thanks millenniumman im going to try that out.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

try melatonin or if it is not enough, consider rozerem which is basically a more potent version of melatonin. it is prescription only though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

According to this article, fasting can help reset your sleep cycle. I think I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't use over the counter sleeping pills for more than a few days. I used those things for a little over a week once and man did it screw me up. The rest you get on those things sucks and if you use them for an extended period of time it just makes you way more tired.

I actually just had a visit with a sleep doctor a couple days ago. I'm having a sleep test this sunday (I completely forgot about the super bowl) I think I have apnea but we'll see how it goes. 

When I saw the doctor he looked at my info and he said you're 26? What are you doing here if you're only 26? I was like "uhhh, I can't sleep?" Thought it would have been obvious but maybe not.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

try natural stuff first. many times it works just as good / better than drugs, but the drug companies dont want you to know that 

-tea
-melatonin
-valerian


i have a lot of sleeping troubles
these three things usually help

but the whole feeling refreshed thing? even taking those i never feel refreshed. 7 hours of sleep? still tried all day......8 ? still tired....10? still tired.....6....etc etc.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

CrashMedicate said:


> This stuff knocks me out. Im typically a 4-5 hour a night light sleeper. I take some of this stuff and I sleep like the dead for 10 hours.


I take the unisom sleep melts often too...but I only take half of one when they recommend 2. I just have a problem with falling BACK asleep when I wake up in the middle of the night--happens a lot when you have a baby. :b so this is the only thing that works for me. Taking the half usually works fine, helps me get a good nights sleep.


----------



## ghosts_of_never (Aug 6, 2008)

Avoid any light sources around the hours you want to go to bed. Even staring at a monitor will mess with your natural hormonal cycle that regulates sleep.


----------



## alie (Jun 9, 2010)

Place a ball of cotton under your pillow with an aromatherapy oil that's best for sleeping or drink tea such as chamomile.


----------



## MaddyRose (Dec 25, 2009)

ghosts_of_never said:


> Avoid any light sources around the hours you want to go to bed. Even staring at a monitor will mess with your natural hormonal cycle that regulates sleep.


This! The other suggestions about exercising and forcing yourself to get up are right, but this is one people don't really know about. Looking at any kind of screen like tv's or computers close to bedtime will make it hard to fall asleep.

Another good idea is to change the arrangement of your room and what you keep in it. Make sure your room has the specific purpose of sleeping in, and not much else. Don't keep unecessary things like laptops, tvs and other things that unconsciously distract you.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

hot red currant juice... or these songs


----------



## robindecostaa (Nov 12, 2010)

Night sleep is very important for better health life. Try to exercise 20 to 30 minutes a day. Avoid drinks that contain caffeine, which acts as a stimulant and keeps people awake. A warm bath, reading, or another relaxing routine can make it easier to fall sleep. Maintain a comfortable temperature in the bedroom.


----------

